# DEF delete, Verano spare pics



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

This is a separate follow on to previous DEF delete and Verano spare threads. In a nutshell: Remove carpet insert and trunk floor, tank cover, and tank hold down bolts. Disconnect pump inlet and outlet hoses, and electrical harness. Lift out the tank but leave the bottom tank support foam in place to support the spare. Install the spare, jack pack, tank cover, floor, and carpet insert. The Verano spare fits nice and neat with no need to cut away the hold down brackets.

Of course we all understand that this delete is to be accomplished on race track and off road tuned vehicles only. And please, when the haters and trolls chime in, just ignore their ugly vile posts. To respond to them only serves to feed their lonely and disturbed souls.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Where did you purchase the spare tire from? Ebay? 

I've been looking for one since I did the delete. Currently have a full spare in the trunk but it just takes up so much room.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Where did you purchase the spare tire from? Ebay?
> 
> I've been looking for one since I did the delete. Currently have a full spare in the trunk but it just takes up so much room.


Yep, got mine on eBay. Be sure to get one that includes the jack kit. Should be somewhere between $99-149.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Where did you purchase the spare tire from? Ebay?
> 
> I've been looking for one since I did the delete. Currently have a full spare in the trunk but it just takes up so much room.


Yep, eBay.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

My spare arrived today! 

Thank you for the help and the photos. Will be great to have my trunk space back once I take the DEF tank out.


----------

